# My Borys



## any (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Shanouw (Sep 6, 2009)

Whouaaaa ! Quelle beauté ! He is so wonderful ! Is he a friesian ? I'd like to see anothers pictures lol


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

WOW. I'm with Shanouw, more pictures please! Gorgeous horse.

(Side note to Shanouw: I am an American who is trying to learn French...send me a message some time!


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

no  not friesian 
polish coldblood /?/ 
/i'm from poland/


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

VERY pretty! =]


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

more


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

he is very beautiful what the differnce between fresians and polish coldblood? i do not know the difference i also guessed fresian.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Gorgeous!_


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

friesian are warmblood breed 

maybe not coldblood... draft horse /?/ 
i don't know how to translate this breed name
in poland it is 'polski zimnokrwisty'


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

1 - his first time with saddle
2,3 - current photos
4 - few months ago


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

some new


----------



## Ilovedraftandgaitedhorses (Sep 13, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

today xD


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

so, we have some snow


----------



## Aoi Miku (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice! =]
I wouldn't have said Frisian at all. Partially because I know the breed.
He's sort of in the same group as Comotis and Normandy Cobs.
Polski Zimnokrwisty translates to Polish Draft Horse.
Either way, he's stunning =]


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

01.11.2009


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Oct 25, 2009)

Wow! Very beautiful!


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

some new 

Ps: yesterday during the ride in the forest we escaped from the hunter


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

this is what my horse can do to get some... garlic :? xD 
this is not a joke  and he is so talented  our first try was success 
only 2 minutes to learn him how do that 

and there are videos:


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi! I am Polish but was born here in the USA
I love your horse and the scenery of Poland is beautiful!


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

thx  
btw... when i have bought borys he was almost 2 years old geen horse /it was hard to touch his ears - we have had really problem with halter... now i can do almost all i want he is so patient / 
his previous owner bought him like 6 months colt/?/ and breed him only to sell him in future to the sloughter...

few months took me to convince my parents to buy him





 there is his first time on lunge/?/ with only halter





 that was what he done when my parents go to negotiate price


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

i hope to go with Borys on lake in summer


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

this weekend


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I love your pictures! You have a very beautiful horse. The orange halter is also very awesome!


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

looks like a percheron morgan cross kinda =] predominantley id say percheron haa hes gorgeous


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

thx


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

our first ride in 2010  
and his pedigree: Imageshack - p1180200
/Eiser is german draft horse, rest - polish draft horse/


----------



## any (Sep 7, 2009)

we have no place to ride... :/
water is everywhere...


----------

